# Hep C in the community [formerly HIV]



## EphemeralStick (Apr 11, 2014)

Here is the situation. One of my friends that I know through my work has asked me for some help. He is a writer for HIV awareness magazine titled Positively Aware. This coming July he will be working on the cover story which will focus on HIV in the traveling youth community. The intention of the article isn't to draw attention to the community as a whole but more of the health risks travelers face. It would also serve to provide information on treatment for those who can't afford it. 

So here is my question, is HIV an issue that we as community face? 

(Also if anyone who is around Chicago would like to be interviewed send me a PM)


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 11, 2014)

Cool. Id be down to offer any kind of input possible that he might find helpful for his article. Especially seeing as this topic really hits home - I've been hiv + for around 7 years now. You wouldn't think it, but I've met people [youth] in the community who still don't know all the facts......just the other day a guy asked me what part of my body did I have hiv in......really??? ------anyways if nothing else, I think it would be great (if there isnat already) to see some kind of sheet printed out that lists the resources available in every major city around the us for std testing, and some basic facts of transmission, etc. I dunno....


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 12, 2014)

i honestly don't know too many people in the traveler community that are HIV positive, but I think the article is interesting and it should be discussed. I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 12, 2014)

ide like to think that for all of the awareness thats available to younger people on HIV and hepatitis that we wouldnt still have so many people sharing needles of having unprotected sex with damn near complete strangers. but unfortunetly thats not the case. i myself have been guilty of the ladder more then once and thankfully nothing life term came from it. 

this is something thats deffinetly important and i also look forward to reading the article.


----------



## sketchytravis (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah, I don't think I've met any traveling folk with it. Fortunately enough.

Heps another story though.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Apr 14, 2014)

Hmmm I can't help but wonder if it's a matter of not having it or not getting tested. I feel like most travelers wouldn't think to get regularly tested for HIV. Or maybe it's a matter of not caring enough to get tested. What do you all think? STI's of course are an issue, what hepatitas being a common thing. Would it be better to focus more on STI in general over HIV. Or perhaps a little bit of both?


----------



## EphemeralStick (Apr 14, 2014)

iamwhatiam said:


> I think it would be great (if there isnat already) to see some kind of sheet printed out that lists the resources available in every major city around the us for std testing, and some basic facts of transmission, etc. I dunno....


One of the main purposes got this article is to provide information for homeless youth to find assistance in various cities. Since the magazine is based out of Chicago, there is a chance that most of these resources will be listed around there.


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 2, 2014)

UPDATE

So after talking with my friend who is doing article he's decided to take a different approach. We're moving the focus away from HIV to focus more on Hepatitis C. Specifically with the introduction of this new drug, Solvadi. ( http://www.genengnews.com/gen-news-...ronic-hepatitis-c-wins-fda-approval/81249216/ )
In short, Solvadi is a once a day prescription drug that when taken over the course 3-4 months will cure Hep C. The drawback is, obviously, the cost, which would be close $1000 a pill. With this new information, my friend (named Rick if anyone is curious) would like to know how homeless youth feel about this new information. along with a few other questions. Is Hep C a concern for the community? Is there sufficient information out there for us to know the risks and the effects of Hep C and how do ones affected by Hep C go about treating themselves? 

Of course any information shared is confidential, so what are your guys' thoughts?


----------



## katiehabits (May 5, 2014)

EphemeralStick said:


> UPDATE
> 
> So after talking with my friend who is doing article he's decided to take a different approach. We're moving the focus away from HIV to focus more on Hepatitis C. Specifically with the introduction of this new drug, Solvadi. ( http://www.genengnews.com/gen-news-...ronic-hepatitis-c-wins-fda-approval/81249216/ )
> In short, Solvadi is a once a day prescription drug that when taken over the course 3-4 months will cure Hep C. The drawback is, obviously, the cost, which would be close $1000 a pill. With this new information, my friend (named Rick if anyone is curious) would like to know how homeless youth feel about this new information. along with a few other questions. Is Hep C a concern for the community? Is there sufficient information out there for us to know the risks and the effects of Hep C and how do ones affected by Hep C go about treating themselves?
> ...




In Montreal Quebec they do a still "experimental" Hep C treatment. I don't know what the drug they give you is called, but it works. I know people who have cured their Hep C with the treatment. I think it has a like 60% success rate or something like that. The reason the rate is so low is because you CAN'T drink on the treatment or get re-infected. So if your drinking and druging hard it just doesn't work. I wish more people knew about it and they would allow this treatment in other places. 

Hep C is a concern for travels and street folks for sure. So good luck getting helpful info out there!


----------



## notOK (May 6, 2014)

Pegasus and ribavirin is maybe that Montreal treatment. Hep C is a concern, but since it's not really sexually transmitted, even if I know a gal has it, it doesn't make a difference to me having sex with her. But I wouldn't share a needle though. 

That price for solvadi is some ole bullshit right there. Especially when the drug company slanging it didn't even develope it. They merely bought the company that did.


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 10, 2014)

notOK said:


> Pegasus and ribavirin is maybe that Montreal treatment. Hep C is a concern, but since it's not really sexually transmitted, even if I know a gal has it, it doesn't make a difference to me having sex with her. But I wouldn't share a needle though.
> 
> That price for solvadi is some ole bullshit right there. Especially when the drug company slanging it didn't even develope it. They merely bought the company that did.



Hep C is transmitted thru blood, so the most common way it's spread is thru sharing needles. but you CAN catch it from sex. from rough sex, for example, or anal sex where small tears can be caused. and if you share razors/toothbrush/etc. and if you have HIV or some other STD or have a lower immune system to begin with, you have an easier chance of contracting it


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 10, 2014)

EphemeralStick said:


> UPDATE
> We're moving the focus away from HIV to focus more on Hepatitis C. Specifically with the introduction of this new drug, Solvadi. ( http://www.genengnews.com/gen-news-...ronic-hepatitis-c-wins-fda-approval/81249216/ )
> In short, Solvadi is a once a day prescription drug that when taken over the course 3-4 months will cure Hep C. The drawback is, obviously, the cost, which would be close $1000 a pill. With this new information, my friend (named Rick if anyone is curious) would like to know how homeless youth feel about this new information. along with a few other questions. Is Hep C a concern for the community? Is there sufficient information out there for us to know the risks and the effects of Hep C and how do ones affected by Hep C go about treating themselves?
> thoughts?


I feel like the group of people who are most likely to catch Hep C (IV drug users) could care less about it. If you don't have a rig of your own to use and you are dope sick enough, you're gonna share a needle regardless of the risk...been there done that. If you guys are really interested in HEP C prevention or awareness, you should start at needle exchanges. Or maybe start up a needle exchange(s) in your area.

People can live with Hep C for decades without treatment. But of course the majority of the traveling community partakes heavily in alcohol, cigarettes, and recreational drugs which can reek havoc on your liver as well as with certain pharmaceutical prescribed drugs.

Personally, Ive never been really concerned about treating my Hep C to be honest. I've had Hep C for around 9 years, and thru a majority of those years I was drinking nearly every day. Sometimes bottles of liquor a day...i could drink with the hardest of gutter punks....and I'm really surprised that I don't have cirrohsis by now. But my liver is still in decent shape. Well, last month while in the hospital - come to find out, I was diagnosed with AIDS. So, now I don't drink. Maybe the occasional glass of red wine with dinner (for the anti-oxidants  but nothing like before. Oh, and I have to take a pill for the rest of my life. But the Hep C, to me at least in my mind is not really a big deal.

So to all the reckless kids out there I say, Don't worry about your health.....it'll go away one day.


----------



## notOK (May 11, 2014)

Agree completely with the needle exchange concept, and for the life of me I've no idea why it isn't a universal practice. But then I am also of the belief that simply having a spike shouldn't be an arrestable offense, in hopes that perhaps there'd be less used rigs littering roadsides. Quit, or took a hiatus or whatever, speedballing a year ago, give or take. But my works were glass on glass and sterilizable, just replace the point. But I still often have fresh disposable ones on hand, cause I think it is very important to not share old rigs and a lot of them I kick it with fire their shit. And it kinda goes without saying, but going down on chicks with Hep C when they are on the rag is out.

There's a lot more you can do to reduce risk to as near zero percent probability as you can get, but after a certain point it is overkill.

Drinking is something I've every intent on keeping at, and Hep C would make me less able to go the distance. Kinda the same reason I cut down on getting Listo schwilly.


----------



## duderino (Mar 11, 2018)

I know this is an old thread, but I'm going to ask here anyways. Has anyone tried the new Solvadi treatment for hep c? I might start it soon, but I was told in order to start it I have to quit smoking weed because a clean piss test is required. Is this common? I'm going to stop because going without weed for a month or two is probably worth it in the long run. I've already cut way back. Just wondering if anyone else has tried it.


----------

